# koudwatervrees



## Chimel

Hoe begrijp je volgende zin?

"We hebben een project uitgewerkt, maar ondervinden "koudwatervrees" om er meteen mee aan de slag te gaan".

Mijn woordenboek zegt "peur injustifiée, non fondée, irrationnelle", maar het past niet goed met de kontekst (die wat te lang is om uit te leggen en ook wat "vertrouwelijk" is), vind ik. Is het niet eerder het idee van een vrees omwille van een vorige mislukking?

Alvast bedankt !


----------



## Peterdg

Hallo Chimel. Het kan zeker omwille van een vorige mislukking.

"Koudwatervrees" is angst om aan iets te beginnen, om welke reden dan ook, omdat je opziet tegen de mogelijk onaangename gevolgen.

Letterlijk komt het van: je staat voor een bad met koud water; je zou er moeten inspringen maar je weet dat het water koud is en dat je dat onaangenaam zal vinden.


----------



## Chimel

Bedankt, Peter !

Het heeft dus niets met het Franse spreekwoord te maken: "Chat échaudé craint l'eau froide"? Dus een kat die in heet water gevallen is heeft voortaan zelfs schrik voor koud water (omdat het blijkbaar dezelfde situatie is).

Bij ons is de betekenis zeer specifiek: na een eerste slechte ervaring, heb je schrik om een tweede poging te doen, ook als de omstandigheden eigenlijk helemaal anders zijn. Maar "koudwatervrees" is ruimer, het is gewoon een leukere variant voor "schrik", ja?


----------



## Peterdg

Het is niet zuiver een variant voor "schrik". Het is "schrik" met een nuance. Men stelt een nodige maatregel, actie, enfin, n'importe quoi D ik ben van Brussel) uit omdat men opziet tegen de onaangename neveneffecten.

Bv. Je hebt tandpijn. Je moet naar de tandarts, je weet dat het nodig is, maar je vreest ook (met of zonder reden) dat de behandeling pijnlijk zal zijn, en je stelt het dus uit ook al weet je dat het uiteindelijke resultaat beter zal zijn (nl. geen tandpijn meer).


----------



## Chimel

Ok, zeer duidelijk, hartelijk dank !

(Nb: voor wie ooit geinteresseerd zou zijn, ik zal vertalen door "avoir peur de se mouiller" (of "avoir peur de se jeter à l'eau"). Wij hebben eigenlijk ook hetzelfde beeld, maar gewoon met water, niet met koud water... Voor het voorbeeld met de tandarts zou het niet echt kloppen, maar in mijn tekst past het prima!).


----------



## Ktke

Voor mij is koudwatervrees iets dat je hebt waneer je iets voor de eerste keer zal doen. Het past dus goed in die zin over het project dat niet wordt geïmplementeerd, maar wat mij betreft iets minder goed bij de tandarts, tenzij je er nog nooit geweest bent, of er iets zal laten doen dat je nog nooit meemaakte (eerste keer tand trekken, bvb).


----------



## ThomasK

Ik zou het ook alleen gebruiken inzake abstracte contexten, of zaken waar het gaat om beleid, beslissingen, enz.


----------



## petoe

Is koudwatervrees niet gewoon hetzelfde als drempelvrees?


----------



## bibibiben

Misschien is _hésitation initiale_ een bruikbare vertaling voor koudwatervrees? Of anders _frilosité_?

Petoe, ik denk dat drempelvrees vaak letterlijk wordt gebruikt: de aarzeling om ergens naar binnen te gaan, dus de drempel over te gaan. Koudwatervrees wordt alleen figuurlijk gebruikt.


----------

